# ASUS ROG Theme [Win 7]



## Doktor[ASUS] (21. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Community,
immer wieder erreichen mich fragen nach ROG Wallpapern und ähnlichem.
Jetzt gibt es ein komplettes ROG Theme inkl. Desktophintergründen, Mauszeigern/Cursor, Icons und Bildschirmschoner.

Der ganze Spaß ist ca. 30 MB groß und kann unter folgendem Link heruntergeladen werden:
*ASUS ROG Theme - Download*

Ich hab euch mal zwei Bilder angehängt damit ihr einen groben Einblick bekommt.

Viel Spaß damit!

Gruß
Doktor


----------



## radeonspeedy85 (23. Dezember 2011)

Genial 

Vielen Dank , nettes Weihnachtsgeschenk 

LG


----------



## Gamefruit93 (23. Dezember 2011)

Direkt mal geladen.
Danke.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Dezember 2011)

Finde ich klasse
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Apfelkuchen (23. Dezember 2011)

Sieht klasse aus, vielen Dank


----------



## GxGamer (24. Dezember 2011)

Ich habs auch mal probiert.
Möchte es aber nicht dauerhaft nutzen und nun habe ich das Problem den "Start Orb" nicht wieder in den Originalzustand zurücksetzen zu können.
Kennt sich da jemand mit aus? 

Hab ein Tool gefunden, da sind sogar schon diverse andere bei:
http://download.chip.eu/de/Windows-7-Start-Orb-Changer_8503032.html


----------



## Gamefruit93 (24. Dezember 2011)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Ich habs auch mal probiert.
> Möchte es aber nicht dauerhaft nutzen und nun habe ich das Problem den "Start Orb" nicht wieder in den Originalzustand zurücksetzen zu können.
> Kennt sich da jemand mit aus?


 
ROG Theme unter Programme und Funktionen deinstallieren und Windows 7 Theme aktivieren und Rechtsklick -> Anpassen.


----------



## oxy93n (26. Dezember 2011)

n1 

einziger kritikpunkt: leider ist das rog logo im startmenü nur zu sehen wenn man über "computer" mit der maus geht. ich würde mir wünschen wenn das auch so aussehen würde wenn man nur das menü aufruft


----------



## Gamefruit93 (26. Dezember 2011)

oxy93n schrieb:


> einziger kritikpunkt: leider ist das rog logo im startmenü nur zu sehen wenn man über "computer" mit der maus geht.


 
Und Ich dachte schon das liegt an mir.


----------



## derP4computer (30. Dezember 2011)

Sehr gut. 
Gibt es das auch von MSI?


----------



## oxy93n (31. Dezember 2011)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Gibt es das auch von MSI?


  Ich würd sagen falsches Forum für die Frage, oder


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (2. Januar 2012)

Hätte ja klappen können


----------



## Vaykir (22. Januar 2012)

Bei mir ändert sich der Startbutton gar nicht 

PS: sorry fürs ausgraben 

edit:
administratorrechte ist das zauberwort 

edit 2:
gibts ne möglichkeit die mauszeiger etwas kleiner zu machen. die sind ja monströs


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (23. Januar 2012)

Ist mir so nicht bekannt dass das möglich wäre. Die sind ja entsprechend vordefiniert. Aber es gibt natürlich Tools um Mauszeiger zu erstellen. Evtl. lassen die sich damit bearbeiten.

Gruß
Doktor


----------



## Dgx (2. Januar 2015)

Kann man das Theme noch downloaden?
Gruß


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Januar 2015)

Dgx schrieb:


> Kann man das Theme noch downloaden?



Ja
New ROG Windows Themes - Republic of Gamers


----------



## Dgx (3. Januar 2015)

Danke dir.


----------

